# 1650EXL An Interesting Deal With Hydro



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Amazon has dropped the price way low...


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

wow, that's pretty low!! I believe I paid ~$1,600 for my 16530E (which was not Hydro). I sold it a year or two later though as it did not perform as well as I thought it should.


----------

